# bear alaskan...need help please



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I just got a 1975 bear alaskan........bought it off e bay...the only info I was given was 27 inch draw 50 lb draw weight
well I know right now it's not either.
Does anyone know where I can get an owners manual or someone to get in touch with that knows how to adjust these bows.
Just started a collection. I have wanted one of these for years.
Thanks for any help.
John


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

John, sent you a PM. Thanks Skip


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks Skip!!


----------

